# HELP My desktop is in NEGATIVE mode!!



## ishufflesucks (Aug 27, 2005)

I switched my desktop over to the negative mode, where all the colors are negative....now i cant figure out how to get it back! i dont see anything under the desktop or control panels.. ahhh!! please help!


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

go to system preferences, then universal access, and in the seeing panel, in the display field, select black on white...


----------



## ishufflesucks (Aug 27, 2005)

thanks tet.


----------



## laceylavonne (Dec 25, 2009)

*Thank you thank you!!*

'thanks a bunch


----------



## froitzheim (May 25, 2007)

ishufflesucks said:


> I switched my desktop over to the negative mode, where all the colors are negative....now i cant figure out how to get it back! i dont see anything under the desktop or control panels.. ahhh!! please help!


You can also "press control option command 8" to switch back and forth.


----------

